# OneLug Raceway Winter Points Series



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Indoor Carpet Oval and Onroad Points Series
OneLug Raceway
Albertville AL


3rd Sunday of the Month from November thru April

6 Races with 1 Throwout
$15 per class Entry Fee with Awards to Top 5 in each class


CLASSES

OVAL 1/18 BRP 4Cell Stock

ONROAD Tamiya Mini Cooper

ONROAD 17.5 NO Boost Touring Car


We will still run any 3 makes a class on these days but will just be keeping Points for the 3 classes above. 
Rules for each class and Points standings will be on the website.


www.onelugracing.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Next Points Race is December 18th. Gonna be a good turnout! F1 has also been added to the Onroad Series.


----------

